# How strict they deal Scar in Chest Xray in Medical



## Amch00

Hi,

I've got a job offer in Dubai. I was reading about the medical examination. I've a small scar on my lungs which is visible in Chest Xray. It was due to TB I had few years ago. I completely recovered at that time however the scar is left.

I want to know what are the possible actions they will take after seeing that scar in my chest xray? Will they just put a ban on me or will they perform any additional test to check TB? What kind of additional test they can perform to check active TB symptoms? If I clear the examination then will they still allow me to work in Dubai or just reject me due to the scar?

Second how long does it takes to get the result after you appear for the tests?


----------



## QOFE

Did you read the below nine page thread? There have been people previously that have got banned due to TB scars.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/116588-tuberculosis-scars-ban.html


----------



## IzzyBella

Very strict, by all accounts.


----------



## RandomDude

Google it, there are many newspaper articles regarding this:
'Ban on newcomers with TB scar outdated' - Emirates 24/7

Usually the result will come in the next day, pretty much awesome service, and this is the normal fee, they have the VIP thing, so you get it next day, but due to low number of applicants, you'll get it the next day or max after 2 days with normal fees.

It seems they treat it on case by case.

So, take your chances, you may be ok! I mean you got nothing to loose.

Good luck.


----------



## Amch00

hmm Thanks... the problem is this is said by health experts not the law makers :S ... don't know when they will update this law


----------



## pm369

Hi,
I recently got a job offer in Dubai from a reputed Bank as a Manager,joined 2 weeks back,took my medical test at Muhaisnah Medical centre, they found something in my chest x-ray and called me again for 3 sputum test along with blood test which is now done..can anyone tell me what happens now ? i never had TB in the past/there are no symptoms now.. so this was quite shocking to me...Also,have gone through the other 9 page thread and read abt the test( Quantiferon TB Gold ) which some ppl took...also planning to take that.. but i read the test will be positive even if have latent TB ..??? Can somebody guide what can be done...i am very stressed :-/


----------



## Asimfrombombay

Go back home and enjoy your life.


----------



## pm369

Asimfrombombay said:


> Go back home and enjoy your life.


I have got medical fit report after my tests were negative

Thanks alot for your help and positive guidance


----------



## emh63

Dear pm369,
it is great to hear that you received your medical fit certificate.
Maybe you can help me, because i'm trying to get husband visa for my wife, she had TB 24 years ago when she was a teen, but fully cured at this time and now she is working as a nurse in a hospital. 
Can you imagine that she is working in hospital in Europe and here in uae they will not even give a husband visa, even without work permit. So to say but this law is really from the stone age!!!! 
I heard since years that the law will be changed very soon, but nothing was happen, and so far I don't know whether the law has changed.
Kindly let me know if this is now possible, that you can get visa with so called "old TB scars", and if yes what is the procedure to do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asimfrombombay

pm369 said:


> I have got medical fit report after my tests were negative
> 
> Thanks alot for your help and positive guidance





pm369 said:


> I have got medical fit report after my tests were negative
> 
> Thanks alot for your help and positive guidance


Same thing happened with me two years back when I got job offer in Dubai but I had to go home after getting an unfit medical report due to scars. No I came again in last October and got another job and got FIT MEDICAL REPORT with same issue. I think they became flexible in this rule because its outdated.


----------



## emh63

Asimfrombombay said:


> Same thing happened with me two years back when I got job offer in Dubai but I had to go home after getting an unfit medical report due to scars. No I came again in last October and got another job and got FIT MEDICAL REPORT with same issue. I think they became flexible in this rule because its outdated.


Ok, that are good news. Thanks a lot


----------



## TT365

If your wife is still in Austria it might be good idea to have her screened locally and get a consultant to confirm that she is clear and provide a letter of explanation, then if you have to appeal you can do it without your wife having to go back.


----------



## Shanty

*Chest x ray*

Hi all! I am planning to move Dubai but have heard that they are very strict in medical. I haven't had TB but there is a scar in my chest X-ray. Just wonder will they refer me to some other medical tests or will just banned me.


----------



## Sultanofswing

Asimfrombombay said:


> Same thing happened with me two years back when I got job offer in Dubai but I had to go home after getting an unfit medical report due to scars. No I came again in last October and got another job and got FIT MEDICAL REPORT with same issue. I think they became flexible in this rule because its outdated.


Hi Asim

Anuj this side from Delhi, I had same issue which you faced. I have to left a job due to scar in my chest (I had TB in 2009). I am again getting an offer from a great start-up and like to join them but not sure about this scar thing. 

Please confirm if you cleared the test as you never had TB or what was the reason or trick ?

Hope to hear from you.

Thanks,
Anuj


----------



## The Rascal

Have you been rejected for an employment visa from the UAE before? If so you have zero chance of getting one.


----------



## Sultanofswing

The Rascal said:


> Have you been rejected for an employment visa from the UAE before? If so you have zero chance of getting one.


I guess it was for residency visa for which they rejected based on medical unfit.


----------



## Montreux

Hi,

another question concerning the medical checks, we will move to Dubai in August (my husband will be send as an expat through his company) and me as his wife and our little daughter (2 1/2 years) will join him (he sponsors us through his visa).

Do we as family members also have to undergo the medical test? I am asking as I am currently pregnant and am sure they cant do an x-ray for me due to the pregnancy? Do me and our daughter have to pass exactely the same tests as my husband? Thanks for your response!

Montreux


----------



## Stevesolar

Montreux said:


> Hi,
> 
> another question concerning the medical checks, we will move to Dubai in August (my husband will be send as an expat through his company) and me as his wife and our little daughter (2 1/2 years) will join him (he sponsors us through his visa).
> 
> Do we as family members also have to undergo the medical test? I am asking as I am currently pregnant and am sure they cant do an x-ray for me due to the pregnancy? Do me and our daughter have to pass exactely the same tests as my husband? Thanks for your response!
> 
> Montreux


Hi,
Your daughter will not need a medical.
You will use need a blood test - as they won't be able to do a chest x-ray whilst you are pregnant. They always ask ladies the pregnant question before doing an x-ray!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rashmi218

Hello everyone, I was diagnosed with a heavy chest congestion(beginning of TB) in 2011 and after taking proper medications for 6 months i was completely cured back then. I got married last year and this year came to UAE and found a job. After the medical test they found a scar(fibrotic band) on my upper left zone of the chest and asked me to go for sputum test(which has to be given for 3 days). I am extremely happy to inform that my medical test result is clear and they have issued a fit certificate after my sputum tests were negative. So i am really hoping and believe that UAE has afterall changed their cruel laws which earlier never allowed any kind of scar or tb cases. Now they are reviewing on case to case basis so still some hope for whoever is going through the same. Good Luck to you all..


----------



## Sultanofswing

rashmi218 said:


> Hello everyone, I was diagnosed with a heavy chest congestion(beginning of TB) in 2011 and after taking proper medications for 6 months i was completely cured back then. I got married last year and this year came to UAE and found a job. After the medical test they found a scar(fibrotic band) on my upper left zone of the chest and asked me to go for sputum test(which has to be given for 3 days). I am extremely happy to inform that my medical test result is clear and they have issued a fit certificate after my sputum tests were negative. So i am really hoping and believe that UAE has afterall changed their cruel laws which earlier never allowed any kind of scar or tb cases. Now they are reviewing on case to case basis so still some hope for whoever is going through the same. Good Luck to you all..


So you had TB or not in 2011 ? In my case they rejected after doing sputum test in 2013. I have a great opportunity but the only thing which is bothering me this medical unfit thing. Is it possible to share more info about your job profile (if they are passing cases based on job profile ? )


----------



## rashmi218

hi,
Actually u can say that i had borderline TB and an early detection in my case saved me from the worse but that still left a scar in my chest. As for my job profile, i am an interior design and sales consultant. I have heard that they are more strict with people from the hotel & hospitality industry.


----------



## Sultanofswing

rashmi218 said:


> hi,
> Actually u can say that i had borderline TB and an early detection in my case saved me from the worse but that still left a scar in my chest. As for my job profile, i am an interior design and sales consultant. I have heard that they are more strict with people from the hotel & hospitality industry.


Hmm sure, I will be working in a start-up in Dubai Media City. Your case gave me more confidence .thanks


----------



## rashmi218

Yes i am sure it did! Ur welcome.. Before i got my certificate i was completely hopeless and already beginning to pack my bags to move back home! Anyway good luck for your future!


----------



## solospy

rashmi218 said:


> hi,
> Actually u can say that i had borderline TB and an early detection in my case saved me from the worse but that still left a scar in my chest. As for my job profile, i am an interior design and sales consultant. I have heard that they are more strict with people from the hotel & hospitality industry.


If you took medicines for 6 months then you didn't have borderline TB. It was active TB. If you have latent TB you just have to take 3 months medicines.


----------



## rashmi218

ok doc! I am not here to discuss my long cured disease status.. i wrote what my doctor told me at that point of time no knowledge beyond that... i just wanted to give hopes to hundreds of UAE aspirants who might be facing this trauma. Whether it was an active tb or latent tb i think they are reviewing on a case to case basis.. thats' all that i wanted to convey.. thanks.


----------



## A.Abbass

Let me correct something here since I am a physician. There is no borderline TB, it's either you have TB or not.

The authorities here are very aware that not all lung scars are active TB, they could be cured cases, and they could be due to other reasons as well. However, they don't want to go through the hassle of investigating, why would they do that ? Just send them home and bring others, as simple as that. Might be sad, but true.

Being one of the specialists who issue X-Ray reports, we are very meticulous when it comes to reporting these X-rays as we are aware 1 word will send that guy back home. And even when we report it as (Old/healed) TB the guy also gets an unfit report.

Through my 5 years experience in GCC, I have never been asked to tailor/modify/change a report I have made. Any changes made could have been done elsewhere, not via physicians.


----------



## rashmi218

Sir, i know how strict UAE deals with TB (old or active). The problem is most people only come to know about this law after choosing to come here and go through this process(like in my case) Never did i suspect that an old TB scar could mean trouble with the DHA. However, Its inhuman to throw ppl out for something that is log cured and healed. But since i got a fit certificate, i believe they are looking at such cases more sensitively than ever before. 
And i never talked about "changing" a report.. i am issued a fit medical certificate by the DHA in all its legality. And as a doctor, i would also request you to consider a more human approach when it comes to cured cases. Thanks


----------



## bunso

Asimfrombombay said:


> Same thing happened with me two years back when I got job offer in Dubai but I had to go home after getting an unfit medical report due to scars. No I came again in last October and got another job and got FIT MEDICAL REPORT with same issue. I think they became flexible in this rule because its outdated.


hELLO may i know what didi you do when you cam back in dubai and got medically fit


----------



## bunso

Asimfrombombay said:


> Same thing happened with me two years back when I got job offer in Dubai but I had to go home after getting an unfit medical report due to scars. No I came again in last October and got another job and got FIT MEDICAL REPORT with same issue. I think they became flexible in this rule because its outdated.


hello what did you do when you came back here indubai and got a job and medically fit


----------



## bunso

HELLO what didi you do when you came back and got a medically fit


----------



## twowheelsgood

He hasnt signed in for two years and repeating the questions won't make him reply.


----------

